# Adding a dishwasher with no pre-existing cabinetry for d.w.



## gsk3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
First post here, but I've been lurking for awhile. We have a small kitchen in a rowhome. There is currently an L-shaped countertop with a sink in it and cabinets below, then a stove which is essentially freestanding, then a refrigerator. We'd like to add a dishwasher, since there is none currently. The only real way to work the floor plan is to put the dishwasher where the fridge currently is. The fridge is 30" wide. We'd like to put in a full-width (24") dishwasher. A guy at Home Depot suggested framing it up with 4x4's and some crennelations to make it not ugly. Frankly, I think that would look a little too home-brew, plus it's 8" wide, which means it takes up two inches that we really don't have if we want the finished basement door to clear.
Does anyone have any advice for how to mount the dishwasher given that neither side of it will have existing cabinet to work with? The original cabinets are some sort of Home Depot or Lowe's boxes from 2004, so it's more than a little possible that we could easily match them. If we could find the cabinet series, is there a special type of cabinet we should ask for that would essentially be an empty shell to mount the washer in? Are there other, non-cabinet alternatives that might look a little more polished?

Diagram (click for full-size):

The kitchen is the part on the top; the L-shaped countertop and cabinets are unlabeled along the top left wall.

Thanks!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is one suggestion:


----------



## gsk3 (Jan 24, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Here is one suggestion:


I appreciate the suggestion. That location seems like it will involve a lot of work ripping out existing cabinets, and then I still don't how how it helps install the thing. Plus it doesn't add any additional counter/cabinet space, which is in short supply already.

What about the mechanics of how to put this thing in an area with one or both sides not having already existing cabinetry?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

WE normally plumb a DW through the side of the sink cabinet. If you need to make it free standing or in an area far from the sink you will need to plumb from below into the basement or crawlspace. A 
dw fits in a 24" void in the cabinet run. The counter top floats over it. We need to post a more specific question as to what you still need to understand.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Going with KBSparkies idea - can the dishwasher be put to the top right of the drawing ?
You would need a 24 inch opening - and frame with 2x4 so the 1 1/2 inch side is facing forward. That way the frame is only an additional 3 . (for a total of 27). 

You would need to choose a top that would match the existing - ( or a butcher block) . You can buy side panels for the right side of the dishwasher. 

You could also replace the counter top to extend it.

If there is not room to the right I guess I don't understand how you would put it where the fridge is - where will it go ?

Is a portable an option ?


----------



## gsk3 (Jan 24, 2009)

tribe_fan said:


> Going with KBSparkies idea - can the dishwasher be put to the top right of the drawing ?
> You would need a 24 inch opening - and frame with 2x4 so the 1 1/2 inch side is facing forward. That way the frame is only an additional 3 . (for a total of 27).
> 
> You would need to choose a top that would match the existing - ( or a butcher block) . You can buy side panels for the right side of the dishwasher.
> ...


I like the 2x4's on the side idea, as that helps with the space. Was figuring on a butcher block countertop over the dw. Replacing the countertop sounds like a pain. Also, to extend the countertop, we would have to move the stove to where the fridge is now, which means moving the over-stove fan over, which means messing with the cabinets above the stove, which rapidly becomes a huge pain.

The fridge can be moved to where the big cart currently is, and the cart swung around the corner.

A portable is definitely an option, and may well be what we end up with. I'd rather do it right and install it permanently, though, as it will look nicer.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

gsk3 said:


> A portable is definitely an option, and may well be what we end up with. I'd rather do it right and install it permanently, though, as it will look nicer.


We used to have a portable dishwasher. It came with the house. 
It was noisy and awkward, and it took over the kitchen when in use. Not to mention you couldn't use the sink while it was running. IMHO it was more trouble than it was worth and I rarely used it.
We had a hard time giving it away. 

If you are seriously considering a portable I would suggest looking for a good used one instead of paying new prices as you may very well end up unsatisfied with it too. Also make sure it is compatible with your faucet.


----------



## gsk3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Blondesense said:


> We used to have a portable dishwasher. It came with the house.


I rented a place with a portable once. It wasn't terrible, but it was noisy and cut off the sink during use. If we wind up going with that option, we'll likely get it plumbed in so we can use the sink at the same time. But of course, if we're getting it plumbed in we might as well get it permanently installed.


----------

